
Show HN: Reign in Mobile devices with a poor man's Powershell solution - Madawar
https://gist.github.com/Madawar/52cd046894d89c8a4a6e40dfe4025047
======
Madawar
I created this small script to be cleaning out DHCP leases from our server at
several intervals, hopefully it will be useful to someone else who does not
see the need of buying specialized hardware/software to sort it out. Had
googled for a solution and found none that fitted my needs. It currently
filters out Iphones, Nokia, Android phones.

